# 1922 Small Dalton lathe $445. Springfield, Oregon



## bfk (Jun 22, 2018)

If you like old iron, here's a chunk for you.
4" swing, 18" centre.

https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/dalton-metal-lathe/6618513809.html


----------



## francist (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice little machine, although I think the seller may have mislabelled the swing as 4". I think a Dalton 6 clears 4" to the bed, making it closer to an 8" swing.

-frank


----------

